# ACS Skill Assessment - Degree Transcript



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Hello All,

I am going to apply for ACS Skill Assessment (Software Engineer).

My masters degree was a 3 year course. I have degree certificate as well as transcript.

The transcript lists all subjects; however it lists the *aggregate marks* obtained in each semester. For example: Semester III contains these subjects (list of subjects) and the total marks obtained, with result as "pass". However it does not include the marks obtained for *individual subjects*.

*Would it pose any challenge/delays in processing my application?*


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS Skill Assessment (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Not really... I don't think so.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Marks are irrelevant for ACS assessment. As long as you can show the course contents (subjects) and that you have completed the degree on a certain date, you are good to go. Your transcripts already suffice the requirement. Just ensure that all the subjects that you studied are listed. If not, then use individual marksheets if they are more informative than the transcripts. Apart from those transcripts/ marksheets, make sure you also have a degree completion/ awarded certificate. Having the testamur too is a plus.

In case if the subject details are not very informative to read- for instance, listed as only CS01, CS02, etc with no mention of what CS01, 02 is, then make sure that you also provide a duly attested copy of the syllabus from your university.

Also note that ACS requires you to provide similar details for the bachelors degree too.

Ref. page#7 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:



> If you have a Masters degree, please provide documents for the underpinning qualifications like a
> Bachelor or other qualifications.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Thank you, KeeDa and ice_cool. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Hello All,

I submitted online application on Sunday. Today I received a mail asking for:

"Certified copy of the complete academic transcript that lists your subjects / units completed for your Master degree."

1) I had attached the mark sheet that contains aggregate marks for each semester (there are 6 semesters).
2) At the back of the mark sheet, there is a list of subjects; e.g.

MCA 101: Fundamentals of Computer Science
MCA 102: Digital Electronics and Microprocessors
So on so forth (only one line subject title) for all subjects (in total 25 subjects).

a) Can somebody suggest what else I need to upload?
b) Or are they asking the marks obtained for individual subjects? (note: my mark sheet contains aggregate marks for entire semester)
c) Can I actually write back to the assesse and ask her what exactly she is looking for? Can I call them directly on a specific case?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted online application on Sunday. Today I received a mail asking for:
> 
> ...


Have you uploaded the original scanned color copy or certified true translation? They might be asking for the attested true translation of mark sheet.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Yes, I have. In fact, I have taken a color scan, have attested that, and then have taken color scan of attested copy.

Shall I ask them of clarification? Or will I end up annoying the assessor?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
I think they are asking for Marksheets where individual subjects are mentioned along with the total marks obtained in each subject.

Usually marksheets will contain the details on single page with marks obtained and subject names.
Can you try to get such marksheet.

If not you can write them back explaining your university only provides this transcript and also mention that name of each subject is mentioned at the back of the page.

Better to email them. I have seen many cases where on communication by the applicant they have received a positive response. Nothing to worry about.



Aspirant_189 said:


> Yes, I have. In fact, I have taken a color scan, have attested that, and then have taken color scan of attested copy.
> 
> Shall I ask them of clarification? Or will I end up annoying the assessor?


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Hello Sukesh and All,

Our university provides the mark-sheets for each semester. A mark-sheet for any given semester contains marks in individual subjects (for that semester) and aggregate marks for the past semesters. Thus for example, mark-sheet for 4th semester would contain marks for individual 4th semester subjects and aggregate marks for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd semester.

Now the challenge is:

1) I have such mark sheets only for 4th, 5th, and 6th semester (I lost the first three, and I am kicking myself for that). To keep it simple, I attached only 6th semester mark-sheet. Now, I can attach the other mark-sheets I have, but that would raise the question of first three (or hope not).
2) ACS has given only one month's time; there is no way I could get the remaining mark sheets in that time period.
3) A separate but related point - the back of mark-sheet where the subjects are mentioned, there is no university header; it's just plain list of subjects (I have attested it though).

Any further advice / opinions on this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@Aspirant_189, I think the keyword here is "complete"
Since you said your marksheets are aggregated, maybe the subjects too are. For instance, if you studied 3 subjects under _Fundamentals of Computer Science_, maybe the aggregated marksheet does not list all 3 of them, and all they are requesting you to provide is a non-aggregated "complete" thing so that they know which 3 subjects you studied under MCA101.

In case if you still are in doubt, feel free to drop them an email seeking clarification.

All the best.

Edit: Just saw your latest reply. I think you yourself answered it. They probably are seeking the missing marksheets since you attached only the 6th semester marksheet. Your best bet would be to get the missing ones from your university. Should be fairly easy and fast process. For instance- Pune Uni, on their website, states 60 days or so to deliver requested transcripts, but if you visit them in person with the DD/ challan and other required documents, with a bit of a haggle, you can get the missing/ lost transcripts in a matter of days.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Yes, KeeDa, that's possible!

I will upload the remaining two mark sheets and seek further clarification.

Meanwhile any other opinions advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Update:

I explained them that my transcript contains list of subjects on the back side of it. Also I scanned the list as first page of pdf.

With these changes they accepted my masters degree transcript (containing only the list of subjects and last semester mark-sheet).

I will now eagerly wait for a positive assessment result. I am hoping to get 15 points, which is maximum you can get for (masters) degree.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

*Do not have a consolidated document for all semesters*

Hi Keeda and other members,

My university did not provide one single consolidated document that contains list of all subjects completed throughout the B.Tech. I have however all the 8 sems marksheets with all subjects and their scores. Do I still need a transcript? If I seek transcript from my univesity, they will provide it in a sealed envelope which if opened will be of no use.. Could you please help me with this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sharad_wanderlust said:


> Hi Keeda and other members,
> 
> My university did not provide one single consolidated document that contains list of all subjects completed throughout the B.Tech. I have however all the 8 sems marksheets with all subjects and their scores. Do I still need a transcript? If I seek transcript from my univesity, they will provide it in a sealed envelope which if opened will be of no use.. Could you please help me with this?


If those 8 marksheets list all the subjects that you studied, then those are sufficient. I too was in the same situation as yours and all worked out fine without having to approach the university for the transcripts.


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If those 8 marksheets list all the subjects that you studied, then those are sufficient. I too was in the same situation as yours and all worked out fine without having to approach the university for the transcripts.


I was a bit worried with the transcript as I am presently working in Hyderabad and it is difficult for me to travel few times to Kolkata (_to and fro_) to get my transcript.

So, you are saying that we don't need a transcript if we have all (8) semesters' report cards mentioning all the subjects that I studied and the marks(grades) that I secured?

That is quite encouraging info. Many Thanks!


-- Koushik.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

koushikjis said:


> I was a bit worried with the transcript as I am presently working in Hyderabad and it is difficult for me to travel few times to Kolkata (_to and fro_) to get my transcript.
> 
> So, you are saying that we don't need a transcript if we have all (8) semesters' report cards mentioning all the subjects that I studied and the marks(grades) that I secured?
> 
> ...


Yes, don't have to bother traveling to and fro as transcripts would be nothing but all your marksheets consolidated into a single document. What you have right now with you are sufficient.


----------



## MohitB (Jun 7, 2016)

*All documents are required ?*

Hi All,

I have done
1) 10th 
2) Diploma in computer science 
3) Engineering in IT

4) 1st exp (refferal letter is ready)
5) 2nd exp refference letter is ready. 



Do I need to submit All my marksheet from diploma in computers or only the final marksheet. Same thing for engineering . As after diploma i got admission directly in second year engineering in Pune university . So Do i need to submit only the final marksheet or all the marksheets are required ?


Anything else that i need to submit ?


----------



## PrabhuS (Jun 11, 2016)

*ACS- date on the degree certificate*

Hello,

I completed my Bachelor's in computer science and engineering in July 2012.
I got my degree certificate on April 2013, and the date mentioned at the end of the certificate is April 2013.

But ACS expects the followings,

Ensure that the following information is detailed in your qualification documents:
 Title of Degree or Award
 Name of University or Awarding Institution
 Date the Degree or Award was Completed
 Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
 Abstract of Research if the qualification has been completed through Research

Here I'm worried about the point 3(Date the Degree or Award was Completed)
as I completed my degree in July 2012 and the date mention on the certificate is April 2013.

can someone help me here ? 


thanks in advance
Prabhu.


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi friends...

I had completed my mechanical engineering degree in 1998. I have all the mark sheets for semesters as well as degree completion certificate.
a) First six semester marksheets were issued by "X" university. Then our college was undertaken by "Y" university. 7th and 8th semester marksheets as well as final degree completion certificate were awarded by "Y" university.
b) Now when I got official transcript, the university's name has changed to "Z" and on that letter head they have issued a transcript. But in bottom it is mentioned "Formerly "Y" university and 1-6 semesters cleared from "X" university.
c) The transcript I got shows only the "marks obtained, max. marks , semester no., year of passing".

I am worried, whether EA will understand this situation or they may ask for some other document?
such as taking university over from "X" to "Y".
Also do they need transcript with subjects mentioned on it, even if I submit all the marksheets.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, How did you go apply when the universities were different for different semesters? Kindly share. Any one else faced this situation?


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Keeda and other members,

I have below 2 queries.
1.I have all MCA mark-sheets with me which is having details of all the subjects (subject code +Subject description) like MCA101 - Mathematical foundation of Computer science ,will the consolidate 
mark-sheet of all three years work for ACS or do I necessarily need to provide the transcript instead ?

2. I have done B.Sc general(Physics, chemistry,Mathematics), In the all three years mar-sheets it has only given subject as Physics ( subject I and II), Chemistry(( subject I,II and III) and Mathematics( subject I,II and III) , will it work if submit consolidated mark-sheet?
I don't think University provides any transcripts for the general B.Sc or B.A. degree.?

Thanks,
Kamal


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

PrabhuS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I completed my Bachelor's in computer science and engineering in July 2012.
> I got my degree certificate on April 2013, and the date mentioned at the end of the certificate is April 2013.
> ...



Date Completed is the date when you completed your course i.e July 2012 

Date Awarded is the date on your Degree Certificate AKA Convocation Date i.e April 2013.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone, am new to this australian immigration and am to be avaluated by ACS for system Analyst. I need to confirm if my Bsc transcript is meant to be uploaded on ACS webportal or mailed to ACS. Kindly assist


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Aspirant_189 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS Skill Assessment (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Hi, Can you please share transcript format.


----------



## Nanik (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello,

Could anyone guide me here ? I have a couple of queries...
I have a problem in my Bsc degree,unfortunately while university have printed my certificate they made a mistake and it is one unit more than what I have in my transcript by this I mean for example if I have passed 100 units with average grade of 15.02 they mentioned 101 and 15.01 in certificate but in transcript it is 100 and 15.02. Both are verified by Naati and our education system, would it make problem for me? Like ACS rejects my assessment because of it ?

my second query is that if we start the assessment by Bsc and we receive our master certificate after assessment could we use it for EOI or again we have to assess it ?

Many thanks for your help


----------

